

New startup launch: saas that helps to create proposals - codingstaff
http://www.quoteroller.com

======
codingstaff
if you ever created a proposal, check Quote Roller. We launched it last
Friday. Need feedback on UI, usability, usefulness of service. all plans for
the service are free till July, after July there will be just one free plan.

